# Coronavirus In Ohio and Us



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Ohio has now had 3 deaths due to the virus.  The first death in my county has occurred, a 91 year old man.  And we have a total of 3 deaths now-all elderly.  There are about 96 confirmed cases in my county-Cuyahoga.  There are 247 confirmed cases statewide.

The governor is stressing the urgency of doing what is right and what is advised.  People, listen to him!  I am hoping so hard and even praying (I am not a person who regularly prays either-not to be anti prayer or anything but I don't) that this will all go away somehow!

I now stay in my apartment, avoid everyone here as much as possible, and fear for the virus for myself and my pet family.  I feel like a sitting duck about now.  I know I need to plan for the best and really am trying to do that but some days you just feel like...what's the use with how people are so careless with their coughing everywhere and many *don't even know* they have it when they go places and spread it.  

I guess I'm looking for some positive feedback, goodwill and support for my efforts.  But I know I can't have everything.

CBS Article on Coronavirus in Ohio

By Chris Anderson | March 21, 2020 at 11:14 AM EDT - Updated March 21 at 5:26 PM
CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - The latest update from the Ohio Department of Health on Saturday showed 247 confirmed coronavirus cases statewide and three confirmed deaths from the virus.

[ Erie County sees first COVID-19 death; 169 infections reported so far in Ohio ]
Those figures and the potential for community spread prompted Gov. Mike DeWine to enforce several swift measures, including a move to close all Ohio schools for at least three weeks, place a ban on all mass gatherings of more than 50 people, and shut down all bars and restaurants.


By Chris Anderson | March 21, 2020 at 11:14 AM EDT - Updated March 21 at 5:26 PM
CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - The latest update from the Ohio Department of Health on Saturday showed 247 confirmed coronavirus cases statewide and three confirmed deaths from the virus.

[ Erie County sees first COVID-19 death; 169 infections reported so far in Ohio ]
Those figures and the potential for community spread prompted Gov. Mike DeWine to enforce several swift measures, including a move to close all Ohio schools for at least three weeks, place a ban on all mass gatherings of more than 50 people, and shut down all bars and restaurants.

[ Gov. Mike DeWine speaks with 19 News ]
“People will die if we do not make these hard decisions,” the Governor said recently.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 21, 2020)

There are more, all around....We've been lucky so far....I still can go outside and sit on the porch....We went to the Market 2 days's ago...
It seems NYC, and other States on the East Coast....also California....hitting it bad....I fear for them.....
Yes, they are making decisions....For us the People....Stay safe Ruthann.....


----------



## bingo (Mar 21, 2020)

your governor  just ordered the closures....testing is being done...numbers go up....end of next week...things will be better......i'm not the best praying person either....God knows everything....and the whole world's going thru this...it's gonna be alright hon


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

bingo said:


> your governor  just ordered the closures....testing is being done...numbers go up....end of next week...things will be better......i'm not the best praying person either....God knows everything....and the whole world's going thru this...it's gonna be alright hon


He ordered all the closures several days ago bingo.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> There are more, all around....We've been lucky so far....I still can go outside and sit on the porch....We went to the Market 2 days's ago...
> It seems NYC, and other States on the East Coast....also California....hitting it bad....I fear for them.....
> Yes, they are making decisions....For us the People....Stay safe Ruthann.....


Thanks.  I'm trying.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 22, 2020)

The virus is now getting close to us down here in south eastern Ohio.  Gallia county now has 1 case.  I'm reasonably healthy, but by SO not so much.  I will make a run today for a few essentials, and then I guess it is time to totally stay home.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2020)

The level of US testing is abysmal.  Embarrassingly, ridiculously low.  Lots of promises from the feds about how many test kits will be made available, but so far our federal government has come up infuriatingly short while boasting of "the greatest medical care in the world."  

Our doctors, nurses and epidemiologists are giving the straight scoop about it being next to impossible for them to test suspected cases. Americans truly have no idea how widespread this virus is in our country.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

I heard that Ohio is now on lock down but haven't watched the news today but I will at 10.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

If I made it to 91, I'd probably be grateful for the Corona virus.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Ohio has now had 3 deaths due to the virus.  The first death in my county has occurred, a 91 year old man.  And we have a total of 3 deaths now-all elderly.  There are about 96 confirmed cases in my county-Cuyahoga.  There are 247 confirmed cases statewide.
> 
> The governor is stressing the urgency of doing what is right and what is advised.  People, listen to him!  I am hoping so hard and even praying (I am not a person who regularly prays either-not to be anti prayer or anything but I don't) that this will all go away somehow!
> 
> ...


You're doing things right, Ruthanne.  Just stay away from people. Quarantine is tough, but it's going to work.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)

*8 Coronavirus Deaths in Connecticut; 327 Cases Statewide*

*Governor Lamont's "Stay Safe, Stay Home" initiative*



Effective at 8PM on Monday, March 23, all non-essential businesses statewide should close;
Non-essential public community gatherings of individuals of any size for any reason should be canceled (e.g. parties, celebrations or other social events) are canceled or postponed at this time;
If you must leave your home, do not travel in groups -  groups must be limited to workers providing essential services;
Everyone should keep at least six feet away from each other whenever possible;
Businesses and entities that provide other essential services should implement rules that help facilitate social distancing of at least six feet;
Individuals should limit outdoor recreational activities to non-contact and avoid activities where they come in close contact with other people;
Individuals should limit use of public transportation to when absolutely necessary and should limit potential exposure by spacing out at least six feet from other riders;
Sick individuals should not leave their home except to fill critical needs or to receive medical care, and only after a telehealth visit to determine if leaving the home is in the best interest of their health;
Young people should also practice social distancing and avoid contact with vulnerable populations; and
Use precautionary sanitizer practices such as using soap and water, hand sanitizer, or isopropyl alcohol wipes. Washing hands with soap and water for at least 20 seconds works best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *8 Coronavirus Deaths in Connecticut; 327 Cases Statewide*
> 
> *Governor Lamont's "Stay Safe, Stay Home" initiative*
> 
> ...


It really hits home when you see the deaths starting in your state doesn't it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It really hits home when you see the deaths starting in your state doesn't it.


It sure does. For awhile it was only 3,  brought from NY people working over the state line in CT. Then 4. It doubled over last night.  We're a tiny state.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2020)

My granddaughter lives in the Columbus area.  The private school she teaches at is closed, of course, so she's teaching by internet from home..……...with a 4-year-old and an 8-month-old "helping".   She sounds like she's about to lose her mind.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *8 Coronavirus Deaths in Connecticut; 327 Cases Statewide*
> 
> *Governor Lamont's "Stay Safe, Stay Home" initiative*
> 
> ...


When you watch these "Updates" & news conferences, note the distance between the president, the mayor & whatever doctors are present. They're 1-2 inches apart.   So are the reporters asking the questions, while sitting next to each other.
Oh....wait, I just remembered something.  Politicians always tell us to do as they say; not as they do.

We had a "drought" in California a few years ago.  The mayor at that time was Antonio Villaraiagosa (a real piece of work).  He gave several speeches about how "we all must do our part to conserve water."  A reporter filmed his back yard with a whole bunch of sprinklers on at 2:00am.  They were on all night.  The mayor's office threw a fit - NOT because of wasting water, but because someone filmed it & played it on the news.
B.S. is the same wherever we are.  That's the exact same speech the mayor here in L.A. gave yesterday.  They must e-mail these speeches to each other.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Ohio has now had 3 deaths due to the virus.  The first death in my county has occurred, a 91 year old man.  And we have a total of 3 deaths now-all elderly.  There are about 96 confirmed cases in my county-Cuyahoga.  There are 247 confirmed cases statewide.
> 
> The governor is stressing the urgency of doing what is right and what is advised.  People, listen to him!  I am hoping so hard and even praying (I am not a person who regularly prays either-not to be anti prayer or anything but I don't) that this will all go away somehow!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> The virus is now getting close to us down here in south eastern Ohio.  Gallia county now has 1 case.  I'm reasonably healthy, but by SO not so much.  I will make a run today for a few essentials, and then I guess it is time to totally stay home.


Stay safe and healthy Buckeye and SO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It sure does. For awhile it was only 3,  brought from NY people working over the state line in CT. Then 4. It doubled over last night.  We're a tiny state.


I hate to say it but the numbers are going to get much worse unless there is some kind of miracle.  And you stay healthy too RR.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 23, 2020)

Here are the Ohio stats on confirmed cases as of March 22 at around 7:30 p.m. EST.  My county has 6 confirmed cases, but we have no idea who they are or where they worked or anything about their movements.  


Cases by county:


Ashland: 1
Ashtabula: 2
Belmont: 2
Butler: 17
Carroll: 1
Clark: 1
Clermont: 5
Clinton: 1
Columbiana: 2
Coshocton: 2
Cuyahoga: 125
Darke: 1
Defiance: 2
Delaware: 6
Franklin: 34
Gallia: 1
Geauga: 2
Greene: 1
Hamilton: 19
Hancock: 1
Huron: 1
Lake: 6
Licking: 1
Lorain: 19
Lucas: 5
Mahoning: 18
Marion: 1
Medina: 10
Miami: 13
Montgomery: 5
Richland: 1
Stark: 10
Summit: 23
Trumbull:  3
Tuscarawas: 2
Union: 1
Warren: 3
Wood: 1


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Here are the Ohio stats on confirmed cases as of March 22 at around 7:30 p.m. EST.  My county has 6 confirmed cases, but we have no idea who they are or where they worked or anything about their movements.
> 
> 
> Cases by county:
> ...


Thanks for posting that.  My county has 125 per your post.

Just learned the number of deaths in Ohio has doubled to 6.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, the Cleveland area would have the most.  I used to live in Lakewood.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2020)

Deaths in Ohio has risen to 10 so far.  Half of those hospitalized are in ICU.  There are more women than men who have gotten it but not by much.  Over 700 cases confirmed in Ohio.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 25, 2020)

OHIO UPDATE as of 3/25/20   2:00 p.m.   From the Ohio Department of Health


704
Confirmed Cases in Ohio *
75
Number of ICU admissions
182
Number of Hospitalizations in Ohio
10
Number of Deaths **
<1–94
Age Range
51
Median Age
53%
Sex - Males
47%
Sex - Females
Last Updated: 03/25/20 (Updated daily at 2 p.m.)
* Number of counties with cases: 55 – Ashland (1), Ashtabula (3), Belmont (3), Butler (18), Carroll (3), Champaign (1), Clark (2), Clermont (5), Clinton (2), Columbiana (4), Coshocton (4), Crawford (1), Cuyahoga (206), Darke (1), Defiance (2), Delaware (12), Erie (2), Fairfield (5), Fayette (1), Franklin (88), Gallia (1), Geauga (4), Greene (3), Hamilton (48), Hancock (1), Highland (1), Huron (2), Knox (2), Lake (14), Lawrence (1), Licking (3), Logan (2), Lorain (37), Lucas (23), Madison (2), Mahoning (42), Marion (4), Medina (22), Mercer (1), Miami (19), Montgomery (14), Pickaway (1), Portage (4), Richland (4), Sandusky (1), Seneca (1), Stark (12), Summit (43), Trumbull (9), Tuscarawas (3), Union (3), Warren (8), Washington (1), Wayne (1), Wood (3)
** Number of deaths: 10 – Cuyahoga (2), Erie (1), Franklin (2), Gallia (1), Lucas (1), Miami (1), Stark (2)


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2020)

Marlene said:


> OHIO UPDATE as of 3/25/20   2:00 p.m.   From the Ohio Department of Health
> 
> 
> 704
> ...


Thanks Marlene.  My county has 206 I see.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2020)

My state is on lockdown and the county I live in has several cases.  It looks like we are in this for the long haul.  It is all very stressful and frustrating and scary.  I have to do my sister's shopping, too because she is disabled and has no transportation.  Right now I can't find any distilled water anywhere, and she needs it for her bi-pap machine.  If she can't use that machine, she could die in her sleep.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 26, 2020)

Talked with my parents a couple of days ago- they are in their mid 90s, and live in the assisted living section of a senior facility in central Ohio.  No visitors allowed, dining hall is closed so all meals delivered to their apartment.  But Bingo goes on unabated! 

B10!


----------

